
Lime Accuses San Francisco of Scooter Discrimination - dpiers
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-11/lime-accuses-san-francisco-of-scooter-discrimination
======
tln
I hope this backfires on Lime. Using legal means to deter competition doesn't
reflect well (IMO).

